# Am I ovulating if I get my period?



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am EBF. 5 months into it, I get a full-on period, red, normal days, etc. Next 2 months are back to every 28 days like usual, but flow is dark brown and only a few days, not like the first month.

Are these still periods? Am I ovulating? Does anyone know? (I am still EBF)
I am new to this, DS (8 mos) was a surprise.

TIA!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Not neccessarily. You can have anovulatory (no ovulation) cycles. I want to say it's not technically considered "menstrual bleeding" in that case but you're body still does it to "clean" out.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

ya, what the pp said.

and to add....if you are/were using breastfeeding as a "method" of birth control, it is no longer considerd valid and you must use some other method if you are trying to prevent another pregnancy.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I have had this happen after both of my dc were born - with dd, I had three anovulatory "periods", starting when she was about 6 months old. With ds, I have had three so far, starting when he was about 9 months. They are usually not as heavy as a real period, but they can be pretty indistinguishable from the real thing. You could try taking your waking temp to see if you are actually ovulating.


----------



## joelene22 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been getting my period since 15 weeks PP (DS is a little over a year old) and I have yet to ovulate. You can read more here about the phases of returning fertility:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/fe...tml#transition

That helped me understand it better.


----------

